# Distribution



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Distribution 

Argentine Black and White tegus can be found in Brazil, Rio Grande do Sol, N. Argentina, Bolivia, La Pampa, Santa Cruz, Uruguay, Cordova, Between rivers, Missions, Santiago of the Matting, Santa Fe, San Luis, Tucuman and Paraguay. Some of the common names for this tegu are Argentine Black & White Tegu; the local name is Largato overo or overo iguana, teiu, teju or tegu the same for the Colombian tegus, or the Extreme Giant tegus. The Extreme Giant tegus are a different local then the normal Argentine black and whites; the Extreme Giant are the largest of all the tegus. They said to be found around Grand Chaco area, or what is referred to as the Chaco plains.
Argentine Red tegus can be found in W. Argentina, Chaco, Cordoba, San Luis, La Pampa, Paraguay, Brazil (Parana), Bolivia (Beni, Santa Cruz, Tarija) La Rioja, San Juan, and Mendoza. Some of the common names for this tegu are Argentine Red Tegu, Red Tegu, Teju, Paraguay Red Tegu, and Roter Teju.
The Blue teguÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s origin is scientifically unknown. It is said that they can be found in Brazil, and Colombia, however there has been photos taken of them in La Pampa, as well as French Guiana. This would be an area many miles apart and would suggest a very large range. 

Colombian Black and white, Black, or Gold can be found in Brazil (Amazonas, Acre, Amapa, Goias, Maranhao, Mato Grosso, Para, Rondonia, Roraima, Rio Grande do Sul, Bahia), Peru, Colombia, Venezuela, Ecuador, Trinidad, N Argentinia (Buenos Aires, La Pampa, San Luis, CÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â³rdoba), Uruguay, Bolivia (Beni, Cochabamba, Pando, Santa Cruz), Guyana, Surinam, and French Guiana. Some of the common names for this tegu are Colombian Black Tegu, Colombian Black & White Tegu, Common Tegu, Black Banded Tegu, Golden Tegu, and Gold tegu.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 28, 2007)

If the Blue Tegu is thought to be found in Columbia, why haven't we seen more in the US? The Colombian Tegu is already farmed and shipped here at an astounding rate so where are the Blues as well? There seems to be alot of mystery still behind these guys.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 28, 2007)

We were talking about this on this thread:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=409&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic ... c&start=15</a><!-- m -->

As for Columbia, this was the point of export, there is nothing as far as proof that this is where these came from.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it would be a useful feature for the site to have the ranges of the different tupinambis species highlighted on a map


----------



## greentriple (Nov 28, 2007)

I've seen such a map, but can't recall where, so it's out there. I think it was in an article about hibernation done by some grad student. Bobby knows who he is.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 28, 2007)

I think that would start a fire. because if there is differing opinions, and there will be, on where the different types of tegus are from then people would just get into a frenzy about who is wrong and who is right and how much research and/or proof there is to back up a claim that this type of tegu came from here and so on and so on. We don't know enough yet to make something so definitive as a map of location.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Nov 28, 2007)

COWHER said:


> I think that would start a fire. because if there is differing opinions, and there will be, on where the different types of tegus are from then people would just get into a frenzy about who is wrong and who is right and how much research and/or proof there is to back up a claim that this type of tegu came from here and so on and so on. We don't know enough yet to make something so definitive as a map of location.



That simply depends on who enters the conversation. Some of us have no intentions of starting fires, we like educating, and being educated even more. :shock:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 28, 2007)

The site was not made for fires, it was made to learn and to become a useful tool.

If anyone is looking to start fires, or a place to argue or troll, this is the wrong site.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 28, 2007)

it would be nice to have a map high highlighting all the areas that different types of tegus live. If the select few that would cause fires would add to the conversation in a mature manner than yeah that would be cool.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 28, 2007)

AB^ said:


> I think it would be a useful feature for the site to have the ranges of the different tupinambis species highlighted on a map



I didnt mean put something like range maps for animals like blue tegus, I meant more well known species with actual (scientific) documentation of where they are known to occur, suck as teguixin,merinae and rufescens.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 28, 2007)

Bobby,

ddn't the user Tupinambis on the other site write a paper where he has such a map?


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 28, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Bobby,
> 
> ddn't the user Tupinambis on the other site write a paper where he has such a map?



I don't remember the map, he might have posted it and I missed it.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 29, 2007)

I may have a copy on my home computer, I'll take a look tonight.


----------



## AB^ (Dec 1, 2007)

AB^ said:


> I think it would be a useful feature for the site to have the ranges of the different tupinambis species highlighted on a map



Something like the maps here

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptileguru.com/care-argentine%20tegu.aspx">http://www.reptileguru.com/care-argentine%20tegu.aspx</a><!-- m -->


and here


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptileguru.com/care-colombian%20tegus.aspx">http://www.reptileguru.com/care-colombian%20tegus.aspx</a><!-- m -->

and here

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptileguru.com/care-red%20tegu.aspx">http://www.reptileguru.com/care-red%20tegu.aspx</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

Those maps are not correct. The experts claim this:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.herpseeker.com/worldspecies/Sauria/scincomorpha/tupinambis.htm">http://www.herpseeker.com/worldspecies/ ... nambis.htm</a><!-- m -->



> Tupinambis Daudin, 1802 Ctenodon Wagler, 1830
> Ctenodus Wagler, 1828
> Custa Fleming, 1822
> Exypnestes Kaup, 1826
> ...


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 5, 2007)

This is a map of South America.







This is a map of the Distribution of the Tupinambis merianae:
Argentine Black and White.





This is a map of the Distribution of the Tupinambis rufescens:
Argentine Red.





This is a map of the Distribution of the Tupinambis teguixin:
Colombian tegu.





Although, these animals may not be found through out the whole dark areas, they are said to be found in these regions.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't beleive the reds don't like Uruguay... racist bastards hahahaah
On the up side it shows a lot of potential for cross species nobody knows about yet through interspecies breeding in the wild.


----------

